# master of deceit



## adelinaignat

Cum se poate traduce "master of deceit" în contextul:  
"The Jesuits, they were masters of deceit.
It’s almost like they’re playing a chess game."


----------



## farscape

Ca să respectăm idea citatului: Maeștrii ai înșelătorie, inducerii în eroare, ascunderii adevărului.


----------



## irinet

Sau 'maeștri ai disimulării'/maeștrii disimulării.


----------



## adelinaignat

Multumesc! Am ales "maeştri ai disimulării" întrucât se potrivea mai bine în contextul întregii poveşti.


----------

